# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θηροτηλεοραση προβλημα

## gravis

Η θηροτηλεοραση μαρκας CTC κανει το εξης, αν πλησιασεις στο θυροτηλεφωνο του διαμερισματος να μιλησεις αυτο μικροφωνιζει, και επισης πρεπει να φωνάξεις πολυ δυνατα για να σε ακούσει ο αλλος απο το θυροτηλεφωνο που ειναι στην εισοδο, τι προβλημα λετε να συμβαίνει? , αυτο το προβλημα εγινε ξαφνικα και σε ολα τα διαμερίσματα. 

Υ.Γ οταν σου μιλαει ο αλλος απο την εισοδο τον ακους απο το διαμέρισμα με κανονικη ένταση

----------


## leosedf

www.howtofixit.gr

----------

